# Sticky  HOW TO MAKE YOUR PHOTO ALBUM



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Chihuahua-peoples photo albumn will be hosted on the msn group 

http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com

simply join the group and create an albumn with your pics!
i will then list everyones albumn link here!


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

*Hi Mia*

I added an album with some of my furkids.

Mama J


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

I have made an album :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

i have made an album


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I made an album what a great idea


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2004)

I made an album too! I hope I did it right!


----------



## purplegurl (Sep 15, 2004)

Hello I added Bonita and soon a pic of Guapo


----------



## Deb (Sep 11, 2004)

*pic*

ok I created an album in msn and its titled "Deb & Pippo" although there is only a pic of me in there so far to put on this site

Deb


----------



## Pookies mom (Oct 14, 2004)

*Mia heres my alblum link..*

Hi Mia.. I posted my alblum.. MamaChisChis..
http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com/mamachischis.msnw
thanks sweetie.... Love Judy


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

question: If I make an album can anyone see it? even if they're not registered at this site?


----------



## Chewbie (Nov 20, 2004)

*Chewbacca has an album..*

Visit Chewbacca's new album..

http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com/chewbaccachihuahuasphotoalbum.msnw


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I went over to msn and started a profile, but I couldn't find where to make the photo album.... I looked and looked and finally gave up.... 

Please HELP!!!!!


----------



## crystalstar (Jan 20, 2005)

*HI there*

I made an album for my babies!


----------



## Chewbie (Nov 20, 2004)

*making photo album..*

Hi,
I don't remeber exactly how to joinn the group, but you have to be a member of the group "[email protected]", then you should be able to just go to "http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com/shoebox.msnw", and there is a link that says "create new album" right above the first album shown. Let me know if you get your album up.  Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

i made an album!

http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com/mylittlepumpkins.msnw?Page=1


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

*elmo and roo's photo album*

here it is guys - the one you've all been waiting for!!

http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com/mylittlepumpkins.msnw?Page=1


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

I made an album :wink:


----------



## brandy's mom (Jul 6, 2005)

*new photo album posted*

hello its brandy's mom. just posted photo album. check her out she gorgeous.


----------



## Mommy_of_Elvis (Sep 8, 2005)

I just created an album with some pictures of my boy, y'all should check 'em out!


----------



## bean'smommee (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi, new member here! I just started my album, and will add better pics as soon as them pups hold still for more than a second  :flower:


----------



## Angie (Feb 18, 2006)

*Picture help??*

Hello, I have registered with this site. I even read all the forums that are available here .. I still can't figure out how to post pictures of my babies..I do not have msn... I'm not sure if I could still make my album there or not.. :?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well thank goodness I'm not the only one. I just kept clicking links and wound up at spaces.msn.com and put them there, but that's not the right place.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I got in and made one, but goodness, I'm not sure how I did it and not sure I can even get back in.

http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com/bufordbdawg.msnw


----------



## Tanksmama (Jun 14, 2006)

*Tank is wiggle worm*

I just posted a pic of Tank on MSN, I'll try to add more soon. I love looking at the pics of everyones chis. Tank is 9 weeks old now and still is only 9 ounces, I think he's gonna be a little guy but he has big attitude.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea!!...I added a photo album! I wasn't sure I had it figured out at first, but I think it was an MSN problem..not mine...yeah..thats it! Thats what I'm going with anyways!


----------



## chihuahuanico (Jul 31, 2006)

hello 
i have made an album.. hope i did it right hehe


----------



## Bert (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm trying to get to groups msn to make a album, having no success. Please help


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Hpw do i make a album!! everytime i click on it! it says The MSN Groups service has closed?? Pls help i would love a album x


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Go into where your private messages are and on the left hand side you will see album. It is really easy from there on in!! Good luck!!


----------

